# test - I can't post



## Tonguez (Dec 2, 2002)

I haven't been able to post to the boards for the past 4 days (keep coming up with a Error message)

is anyone else having this prob?

I went and changed the settings in my profile and now I'm back! (I think)


----------



## Jeph (Dec 2, 2002)

Ditto. But now it's better. Yay.


----------



## Ysgarran (Dec 2, 2002)

Same here but if I see this post...then it IS better...

Ysgarran.


----------



## Emiricol (Dec 2, 2002)

test


----------



## Turjan (Dec 2, 2002)

@Tonguez: It's better tonight. I had the same problem during the last days .


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2002)

test (fingers crossed)...

Morrus, if you are reading this, please head to the Nat20 forum ASAP!  Thanks!


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 2, 2002)

Once more, I test.

EDIT: Woo-hoo! I'm back in the material plane!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2002)

I just want to know who's responsible for grading all the tests......


----------



## Ashwyn (Dec 2, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I just want to know who's responsible for grading all the tests...... *




Most likely someone from Mechanus.


----------



## ninthcouncil (Dec 2, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I just want to know who's responsible for grading all the tests...... *




As long as it's not anyone from Edexcel (sorry, UK-only joke)


----------



## Adlon (Dec 2, 2002)

Hmmmm...


Does it indeed work now???

-----------------

Why, yes it does...!!


----------



## KDLadage (Dec 2, 2002)

Yep... I can (finally) post again; however (calling Morrus) I cannot upload to make updates to the web pages of Umbragia.


----------



## Blacksway (Dec 2, 2002)

Yep, I've raised this problem already, the ftp daemon isn't running on the server.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 2, 2002)

Morrus just let me know, and I'm calling on that next. Updates as they happen!


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 2, 2002)

FTP access should be fixed. Please let me know if it isn't.


----------



## Blacksway (Dec 2, 2002)

Hurray *jumps up and down in happy mood*


----------

